# I once had steps in front of my house..



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

But apparently @StillPuffin decided i didn't need them anymore. I had no clue about this. I had mentioned wanting to try a lfd andalusian bull a while back, in one of the many threads here. So stillpuffin sent me one with an honor guard.

Thank you sir. It was completely unexpected, and very appreciated.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Very kind gesture for sure. Is that a Cro Magnon next to the Bull? I'm curious which you'll like more.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gota love this place, great surprise


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

jtav8tor said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk pro


lmao, jt


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Very kind gesture for sure. Is that a Cro Magnon next to the Bull? I'm curious which you'll like more.


That is a cromagnon .. I had to look that one up. I've no idea on which I'll like better but I'm ready for the journey.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

And the hits keep on comin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Enjoy bro! I really enjoyed the LFD and got a box before they became a bit scarce and was not disappointed. Doubt you will either. The CroMagnon is part of my RC stash. I blame puff for this. I had never heard of RomaCraft before coming here and now its boxes of them.

A great (if expensive) set of BOTL.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Enjoy bro! I really enjoyed the LFD and got a box before they became a bit scarce and was not disappointed. Doubt you will either. The CroMagnon is part of my RC stash. I blame puff for this. I had never heard of RomaCraft before coming here and now its boxes of them.
> 
> A great (if expensive) set of BOTL.


Thanks man. I can't wait to try them all.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Gotta be careful around here. One slip of the tongue and, kaboooooom! Great hit!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

WOW, awesome sticks. Good for you @Alrightdriver. These LFD and RoMa Craft sticks are loved here. Can't believe I haven't try neither since I've joined.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Now to find time to smoke all those.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

RomaCraft = yummy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Ehh,, steps are overrated, just grab a stepladder or tie a piece of rope to the wall. Great smokes!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Some serious hits taking place around here lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

